# Question for Bj.....



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Bj, was looking at the DC today on your Incra set up. I don't understand how that lid is attached looking at the 2 photos. I see the wing nuts and washer but what does it fasten to? 
When I get to it I want to duplicate this if I can It looks like it really sucks  

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bud

See picture below,,,, it really sucks LOL LOL


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bud
> 
> See picture below


Thanks BJ ! By the way, I modified the OP fence attachment by drilled a hole in it and this will work on both the mini and the OP table  Still need to make one for the end of the table and I want to make one like you did for the Incra. Thanks! 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Corey

Nice job bud

They realy suck also LOL LOL I'm not sure why Oak-Park didn't do the same thing,,with the one they sale ,when I did the same thing I was amazed how well it sucked the chips out and why not use the white block the easy way LOL LOL 

One more Note ***** I'm still amazed with the little COLT router in this little router table, it can do almost all the jobs the big one can do and some better 
I just wanted to say thanks again ( Corey) for tip on Colt....and to tell anyone that wants to make a great router table, start with the Colt and a simple cabinet and you will be a happy a router user..  you wil be amazed what it can do like I am...

Need I say more, just one users review Bj 

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4883-small-router-table.html





Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Super job Corey! I think that is going to work out quite well.

Warning..... You been hanging out with Bj too much and the inventor is coming out in you :sold:


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah.... LOL it's rubbing off on me Bob... but the wife is going to be PO'd if I start collecting 50 routers  

Thanks Bobj, it does work well, the air is just whistling and rushing thru there. I used a 2 1/8 hold saw and with the way this stuff heats up etc. it was almost the 2 1/4 to fit the OD of the shop vac hose. Just had a remove about 1/16 on the drum sander. Nice fit! 

corey


----------

